# Wettbewerb!!: Schönstes GT-Userbike 2009



## mountymaus (28. März 2009)

So liebe GT- Gemeinde, es ist mal wieder so weit - der Wettbewerb 2009 startet!!​
*Worum gehtâs?*
Das schÃ¶nste GT Bike je Kategorie unter allen der Forenuser zu ermitteln.

*Warum gehtâs?*
Weil, 
1.	wir schÃ¶ne RÃ¤der sehen wollen
2.	nette Preise winken
3.	Ruhm und Ehre Ã¼ber die Sieger ausgeschÃ¼ttet werden.

*Wie gehtâs?*
Ganz einfach â âDie Regelnâ

1.	Der Wettbewerb lÃ¤uft vom 28.03.2009 bis zum 25.04.2009, 23.59 Uhr. alles was zu spÃ¤t eingeht, kommt nicht mehr mit...
2.	Mitmachen darf jedes GT (also Fahrrad mit von "GT" hergestellten/ verkauften Rahmen - Dyno, und Kustomkruiser sind auch zulÃ¤ssig)
3.	Jeder Teilnehmer darf ein Bike pro Kategorie (also insgesamt maximal 8 und jedes Bike nur in einer Kategorie einstellen).
4.	Das Rad muss in eine der folgenden 8 Kategorien passen und Regelkonform sein (Kriterien in klammern)

*a.* *HARDTAIL* (MTB [Breitreifen>= 1,7"] 26" oder 29" LaufrÃ¤der- starres Heck oder Rigid)
*b.	**FULLY* (MTB [Breitreifen>= 1,7"] 26" oder 29" - vollgefedert mit HECK-Federweg < 145mm)
*c.* *28er* (LRS > 26", [schmale Bereifung < 1,7" breit] RennrÃ¤der, Trekking und Crossbikes)
*d.* *DDD* (DownhillDualDirt Bikes etc - Fullys mit mehr als 145 mm FW und Hardtails oder Rigid)
*e.* *SINGLESPEEDER* (ein Gang ist Pflicht - egal ob 26, 28 oder 29er )
*f.	**Classic GTâs* (alles was rahmentechnisch bis einschlieÃlich 1994 gebaut wurde und timecorrect aufgebaut ist.)
Timecorrect heiÃt: Abgesehen von REIFEN; KETTE; KASETTE, KETTENBLÃTTERN; ZÃGEN und deren HÃLLEN; SATTEL dÃ¼rfen die verbauten Komponenten Â± 2Jahre, aber nicht neuer als 1994 im Produktionsjahr des Rahmens sein.​*g.	Titan* (es ist dabei egal, ob der Rahmen blank  oder lackiert ist. Die RÃ¤dergrÃ¶Ãe spielt auch keine Rolle, wenn jemand einen Renner posten mÃ¶chte, ist dies auch mÃ¶glich)
*h.	BMX*

*Wenn ein Rad mehreren Kategorien entspricht (z.B. sowohl die Fully Kriterien, als auch die Classic Kriterien erfÃ¼llt) - dann kann der User selbst entscheiden, wo er es einstellen will.*


5.	Es werden ausschlieÃlich KomplettrÃ¤der zum Wettbewerb zugelassen. Das jeweilige Bike sollte in folgenden Ansichten gezeigt werden.
a.	Komplettansicht (vorzugsweise die Antriebseite).
b.	Antriebsstrang (Kurbel/ Pedal/ Kette/ Umwerfer/ Schaltwerk/ Kassette).
c.	Cockpit (Lenker/Vorbau/ Shifter etc...).
d.	Wunschfoto (jeder sucht sich das Detail aus, das er gerne noch zeigen mÃ¶chte).

*Zu den Fotos bitte die Kategorie vermerken.*
Wer mÃ¶chte schreibt etwas dazu, wie z.B. eine Komponentenliste oder das dies das Bike von Gary Turner zum BrÃ¶tchenholen war, allerdings sollte das nachvollziehbar sein.


6. Mit Ausschluss wird bestraft, wer entweder die Fotos nachbearbeitet - Photoshop und Konsorten sind nicht erwÃ¼nscht - oder die Fotos von externen Seiten (Imageshack, Photobucket) verlinkt. Pflicht ist die Fotos Ã¼ber das MTB - News Fotoalbum bereit zu stellen. [Im eigenen IBC Fotoalbum hochladen, wenn die Bilder "on" sind, dann unter den Bildern den "BBCODE" fÃ¼r GrÃ¶Ãe wie gezeigt (Mittleres Bild oben) markieren und per Rechtsklick kopieren, dann im Beitrag einfÃ¼gen], somit ist die Detailansicht besser als bei Thumbnails.

7. Alle in dieser Zeit, in dem Sammelfred geposteten Bikes, die diesen Regeln entsprechen werden in den Wettbewerb einbezogen. Die Auswertung/ Kontrolle Ã¼bernehme ich. (Bin Ã¼ber eventuelle Hinweise dankbar!!) - Die Abstimmung selbst erfolgt Ã¼ber das Forum im Zeitraum vom 26.04. bis 09.05.2009. Die Auswertung erfolgt Ã¼ber eine Abstimmung (ALLE Forenuser kÃ¶nnen abstimmen), auch Teilnehmer - in jeder Kategorie mit je drei Stimmen.
1. Platz 3 Punkte
2. Platz 2 Punkte
3. Platz 1 Punkt

Der nach Auswertung punkthÃ¶chste pro Kategorie ist erster etc... Punktgleichheit fÃ¼hrt zu Losentscheid.

*Ich mÃ¶chte ALLE bitten, die an dem Wettbewerb teilnehmen, auch einen kleinen Sachpreis als Spende zur VerfÃ¼gung zu stellen. Es ist dabei egal, ob ein Teilnehmer in einer oder allen Kategorien teilnimmt. Ansonsten kÃ¶nnen eventuelle Gewinne an diejenigen nicht ausgegeben werden. Es ist nicht gerade fair, wenn jemand die Preise âabsahntâ und selbst keinen gegeben hat. Erst war ich sogar am Ãberlegen, die Bikes derer nicht zur Abstimmung zuzulassen, die keinen Preis zur VerfÃ¼gung gestellt haben. Es kann aber auch noch im anderen Fred siehe unten (link) diskutiert werden, ob die Bikes derer ausgeschlossen werden sollten.*

8.	Diese Regeln sind fix und werden jetzt nicht mehr diskutiert. *Ausnahme Sachpreise!!*

*In diesem Thread werden nur Bikes gepostet!!​*
Wer Fragen hat, kann sie hier gerne stellen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=385251

Oder eine PN an mich schreiben.

Viel GlÃ¼ck und mÃ¶gen die GTâs mit uns sein!!!


----------



## GT-Sassy (28. März 2009)

Erster, Kategorie BMX
GT Performer



Antrieb



Cockpit



Farbe




Modell	        Performer
Rahmennummer	SY6H01342
Farbe	                Rot Schwarz

Gabel	                GT
Steuersatz	        Gyro
Vorbau	        GT
Lenker	        GT
Bremsgriffe	        Dia Compe
Schalthebel	        ./.
Griffe	                AME
Laufrad vorne	Alu 48 Speichen
Reifen vorne	Feld slip-not 20x2.0
Laufrad hinten	Alu 48 Speichen
Reifen hinten	Haro Multisurface / 3 20x2.1
Sattelstütze	GT
Sattel	        GT
Sattelklemme	GT
Kurbel	        GT
Pedale	        GT
Umwerfer	        ./.
Schaltwerk	        ./.
Bremse vorne	Dia-Compe Bulldog Seitenzug
Bremse hinten	Pro Star 931 U-Brake
Extra	                Vorn+Hinten Pegs ; GT Bashboard, Rahmenpolster GT, 
                        Lenkerpolster BMX Racing gelb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (28. März 2009)

...


----------



## Kelme (28. März 2009)

Kategorie *Singlespeed*

GT Avalanche "RennFresse"




Antrieb.
Das Foto ist irgendwie unscharf geworden 




Cockpit in Sparausführung




Mein Wunschfoto, weil es von der artgerechten Benutzung Zeugnis ablegt.




Mein Erstlingswerk, das leider im vergangenen Jahr drei Wochen zu spät fertig wurde.
Basis ist ein GT Avalanche, der im Rahmen der Neulackierung (gepulvert bei Götz) von allen überflüssigen Zuganschlägen befreit wurde.
Die Naben beide von White und hinten eine wundervolle ENO excentric, die trotz vertikaler Ausfallenden das Spannen der Kette ohne Kettenspanner erlaubt.
Die einfachen AVID SD-Bremshebel werden über NOKONS mit den V-Brakes verbunden. Vorne mit "Schriftzug" bei den roten und schwarzen Perlchen .
Die Teile für Antrieb und Lenkzentrale sind eine Mischung als alt und neu. Die Race Face-Kurbel ist ein Gebrauchtkauf, der über das LX-Vierkantinnenlager eine einfache Einstellmöglichkeit der Kettenlinie über die Achslänge erlaubt. Am Kurbelstern wurden zwischenzeitlich nach diversen Hinweisen die inneren Löcher für die Kettenblattschrauben auch gefüllt.
Steueratz und Sattelklemme von HOPE. Vorbau, Lenker und Sattelstütze aus der Race Face Evolve Reihe. Griffe: Race Face Good 'n Evil. Sattel ein gut gelagerter Flite Titanium Kevlar.
Die kleine Baustelle werdet ihr sicher schnell finden, aber ich fahre das Teil zu gerne.


----------



## laxerone (29. März 2009)

Meine Premiere beim Wettbewerb, nachdem ich nun schon einige Jahre passiv aber begeistert dabei war:

Kategorie HARDTAIL






















Rahmen: Zaskar '94 schwarz elox
Gabel: Manitou 4
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Answer Atac
Lenker: Syncros
Schlathebel: XT Daumies
Bremshebel: Avid Ultimate
Griffe: Sars
Bremsen: Critical Racing
Kurbel: Kooka
Pedale: XT 737
Sattelstütze: Control Tech
Sattel: Flite
Sattelstützenklemme: Noname
Umwerfer: LX
Schaltwerk: XTR 900
Züge: Jagwire
Naben: Ringle
Reifen: Continental supersonic


----------



## mountymaus (30. März 2009)

Auf mehrfachen Wunsch, wird es die Möglichkeit geben, eine Woche eure Bikes länger zu posten und die Abstimmung um eine Woche nach hinten zu verschieben.
Postings vom 28.03.2009- *03.05.2009*
Abstimmung im Anschluss ab dem *04.05.2009- 17.05.2009*

Ich hoffe, dass alle damit einverstanden sind und wünsche allen noch viel Spaß beim Wettbewerb.

*Jetzt bitte wieder nur noch Bilder!!!*


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2009)

Kategorie Fully, mein "AuÃendienstbike (ist immer mit auf Reisen)



Cockpit



Antrieb







Modell:	LTS-3
Rahmennummer:	3AS6H1295
Farbe:	Blau

Gabel:	Manitou Axel comp
Steuersatz:	Ritchey Scuzzy Logic Pro
Vorbau:	Voxom
Lenker:	Voxom Rizer 
Bremsgriffe:	Sram 7.0
Schalthebel:	Shimano DX 3x7
Griffe:	BMX weiÃ
Laufrad vorne:	Nabe Shimano Deore; Felge Araya RM-20
Reifen vorne:	Maxxis Larsen TT 26x2.35â
Laufrad hinten:	Nabe Shimano Deore; Felge Araya RM-20
Reifen hinten:	Maxxis Larsen TT 26x2.35â
SattelstÃ¼tze:	RS Lite Concept
Sattel:	Salsa Zona Tres (bestickt)
Sattelklemme:	Salsa (Rasta)
Kurbel:	Shimano Deore
Pedale:	Shimano Platform/SPD (PD-M324)
Umwerfer:	Shimano STX
Schaltwerk:	Shimano Deore DX
Bremse vorne:	Shimano Deore LX V-Brake
Bremse hinten:	Shimano Deore LX V-Brake
Extra:	Flaschenhalter weiÃ, Sharkfin Neongelb


----------



## GT-Sassy (3. April 2009)

Und Kategorie Hardtail



Cockpit



Antrieb



Eigentlich wollte ich ja mal Dekals drauf machen, aber bei der Lackierung wÃ¤re es eine Schande



Modell:	Tequesta
Rahmennummer:	R: H2H0; L: 7625
Farbe:	Sapphire Blue

Gabel:	RockShox
Steuersatz:	FSA Full Speed Ahead 1 1/8â Rot Eloxiert
Vorbau:	GT
Lenker:	GT Bullbar
Bremsgriffe:	Alutech Rot eloxiert
Schalthebel:	Shimano DX Rapidfire 3x7
Griffe:	GT
Laufrad vorne:	Nabe Suntour XC comp; Felge Ritchey Expert Vantage
Reifen vorne:	Maxxis Ignitor 26x2.10
Laufrad hinten:	Nabe Suntour XC comp 7s; Felge Ritchey Expert Vantage
Reifen hinten:	Maxxis Highroller 26x2.10
SattelstÃ¼tze:	Uno Ultralite Rot Eloxiert 350x26,8
Sattel:	Merida Grau
Sattelklemme:	BBB
Innenlager:	Shimano BB-LP20 73mm
Kurbel:	Shimano Deore FC-MT60
Pedale:	Shimano DX Pedale
Umwerfer:	Shimano Deore DX FD-M650
Schaltwerk:	Shimano Deore DX RD-M650
Bremse vorne:	Sachs Cantilever, BelÃ¤ge Kool-Stop Eagle 2
Bremse hinten:	Sachs Cantilever, BelÃ¤ge Kool-Stop Eagle2
Extra:	Flaschenhalter Ringle H2O Rot Eloxiert, Schnellspanner American Classic, Kurbelschrauben Tiso Blau Eloxiert, Kettenblattschrauben NC-17 Rot Eloxiert, Schaltwerkbolzen Tiso Rot Eloxiert, SchaltwerksrÃ¶llchen Tiso Blau Eloxiert, SchaltwerksrÃ¶llchenschrauben Tiso Rot Eloxiert, Sharkfin Shimano Deore XT schwarz


----------



## Kruko (6. April 2009)

Kategorie DDD

GT STS DH (1998)

Komplett





Antrieb





Lenker





Dämpfer





Parts


----------



## zaskar-le (12. April 2009)

...dann eröffne ich mal die Kategorie TITAN 





Fahrerperspektive




Antrieb




Berlin-Grunewald




Frame: GT Xizang, 1997
Fork: Pace RC 36
Rims: Mavic 117 SUP CD
Hubs: Shimano XTR 900
Spokes: DT
Tires: Tioga Psycho "Gun metal"
Pedals: Shimano PD-M737
Crank: Syncros Revolution
Chain: Rohloff
Rear Cogs: Shimano XTR
Bottom Bracket: Syncros Titanium
Front Der.: Shimano XT FD-M 735
Rear Der.: Shimano XTR RD-M 900
Shifters: Grip Shift SRT 800 X-Ray
Grips: GT Grips
Handlebar: Syncros Hardcore
Stem: Syncros Cattlehead
Headset: Chris King
Brake + Levers: Magura, black
Saddle: Flite red label
Seat Post: Syncros Hardcore
Skewers: Salsa
Colour: titanium, polished
Size: 18" (GT-Maß)

Frohe Ostern Euch allen!
Christian


----------



## P8ntball (13. April 2009)

Mit folgendem Rad möchte ich gerne in der Kategorie *Hardtail* teilnehmen

Seitenansicht



Antrieb



Cockpit



Detailaufnahme






*Teileliste:*
Rahmen: GT Zaskar, ball burnished
Gabel: Manitou Comp
Steuersatz: Acros, blau eloxiert
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Roox 
Bremsgriffe: TWP Hydraulik Bremshebel blau eloxiert
Schalthebel: Shimano LX, poliert
Griffe: GT
Laufräder: Nabe Hügi Compact; Felge Sun Rims blau eloxiert
Reifen: Schwalbe Fast Fred light
Sattelstütze: Uno, hochglanzpoliert und teilw. blau eloxiert
Sattel: Selle Italia, Modell unbekannt, aber passt 
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine LP, poliert
Pedale: Shimano Kombipedale
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
Bremsen: Magura HS33 QuickSilver mit blau eloxierten Boostern und Schrauben
Flaschenhalter: Ringle H2O Blau eloxiert
Schnellspanner: Salsa Titanium

Freue mich auf viele schöne Räder.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zaskar-le (19. April 2009)

...Kategorie *Hardtail *






Cockpit





Antrieb












Frame: GT Bravado LE "team scream", 1993
Fork: Rock Shox Quadra 10
Rims: Matrix MT Titan
Hubs: Bullseye
Spokes: DT
Tires: Panaracer Smoke Lite
Pedals: Shimano PD-M 525
Crank: Shimano XT FC-M 730
Chain: SRAM
Rear Cogs: Shimano Dura Ace
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT
Front Der.: Shimano XT FD-M 735
Rear Der.: Shimano XTR RD-M 900
Shifters: Shimano XTR STI ST-M 900
Grips: GT Grips
Handlebar: Answer Hyperlite
Stem: GT Flip Flop Stem
Headset: Tioga Alchemy
Brake + Levers: Shimano XTR BR-M 900
Saddle: Flite red label
Seat Post: GT Aluminium
Skewers: T-Gear titanium
Colour: GT team scream
Size: 18" (GT-Maß)

Viel Erfolg allen Teilnehmern!
Christian


----------



## Kruko (19. April 2009)

*Kategorie Classic*

GT Terramoto (1993)

Komplett





Antrieb





Lenker





Gabel





Parts





Das GT Terramoto ist im Grunde aus 1. Hand. Mein Bruder kaufte sich das Rad 1994. Heute findet er leider keine Zeit mehr für das Mountainbiken und das Rad stand nutzlos in der Garage. Irgendwann meinte er, dass ich das Rad mitnehmen sollte, damit es in gute Hände kommt bzw. bleibt. Der Rahmen ist der kleine Bruder des Zaskar. Mittlerweile ist die originale Exage-Schaltgruppe durch eine Deore DX-Schaltung, welche seit 1993 in meinem Besitz ist, ersetzt. Als Federung dient meine erste Federgabel, die ich ebenfalls 1993 kaufte.


----------



## GT-Oldschool (20. April 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Jetzt stell ich Euch mal meinen 24"-BMX-Race-Cruiser vor. 
Also, Kategorie *BMX*, ist klar. (Auch wenn´s kein 20" ist...)
Parts:
Frame: GT 2007 (neu gepulvert, Custom-decals)
Gabel:Bombshell Carbon
Lenker: GT
Vorbau: Profile
Kurbel: Original Truvativ, von Hand poliert
Naben: Kore
Felgen: Try all
Pedale: NC17 Magnesium
Bremse: Magura HS33

















Und es fährt sich einfach Klasse!


----------



## mountymaus (21. April 2009)

Ich möchte dann auch mal eines meiner Bikes posten.
Kategorie HARDTAIL
GT Zaskar LE 1996

Komplettansicht




Cockpit




Antrieb




Detailbild





Und nun noch die Parts, welche verbaut wurden.


----------



## dr.juggles (22. April 2009)

Kategorie Hardtail.

GT Zaskar Schwarz Elox ´94 in 16".

















Rahmen: GT Zaskar ´94 Black Elox 16"
Gabel: Judy DH ´95
Steuersatz: King
Vorbau, Stütze: RooX
Lenker: Answer Hyperlite
Kurbeln: White Industries
Schaltung, Bremsen, Naben, STI: XT 737
Pedale: Club Roost
Sattel: Flite
Felgen: Araya
Reifen: Panaracer Timbuk2
Chill Pills


----------



## Tiensy (24. April 2009)

Kategorie: *Hardtail*

Ansicht komplett:






Ansicht Antrieb:






Ansicht Cockpit:






Schoene Aussicht:






Bin zu 80% ausschliesslich auf Asphalt unterwegs. Allerdings faehrt man hier keine 5m ohne auf irgendwelche Schlagloecher zu treffen. Die Reifenwahl macht hier dennoch den meisten Sinn. Abgesehen davon hat das Geld fuer ordentliche Stollenreifen leider nicht mehr gelangt... Wirtschaftskrise halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DeepStar23 (25. April 2009)

Habe da noch ein 93 Zaskar für die
Kategorie Hardtail:



Gesamt-Ansicht.




Antrieb.




Cockpit




Hintern. 


GT Zaskar LE BB 93er
Gabel Rock Shox Judy XC
Steuersatz Shimano XT + Adapter
Vorbau Kore Alu poliert
Lenker & Sattelstütze Syncros 
Griffe Race Face
Sattel Flite
Bremsen Magura HS 22 inkl. Tuning
Schalthebel XT
Schaltwerk XT
Umwerfer XT
Kurbel XT
Pedale Pirate
Naben vorne Tune,hinten Hügi Compact
Speichen DT Revolution/Ritchey, AluNippel
Felgen Mavic XM717
Reifen Tioga Psycho amber


----------



## GTdanni (25. April 2009)

So und hier mein einzigster Beitrag dieses Jahr. 

GT Edge Aero Aluminium Baujahr 1997. 
Mit Ultegra 3x10 und Xtreme Light Wheels. 

Aber seht selbst. 
























 



Man kann leider nicht mal ansatzweise auf den Fotos erkennen wie geil der Rahmen in der Sonne aussieht.  


Cu Danni


----------



## GT-Sassy (25. April 2009)

Mein Beitrag zur Kategorie Classic

GT Timberline Bj. 1986



Cockpit



Antrieb



Sorry MÃ¤dels, ist halt ein MÃ¤nnerbike




Modell:	        Timberline
Rahmennummer:	T6070399
Farbe	:                Chrom

Gabel:	                GT
Steuersatz:	        Ritchey Locig 1â Gewinde
Vorbau:	        SR MTS 101
Lenker:	        Redline BMX Cruiser
Bremsgriffe:	        Dia Compe
Schalthebel	:        Suntour Daumies
Griffe:	                BMX blau
Laufrad vorne:	Nabe SR E86; Felge Araya 26x1.50
Reifen vorne:	Impac Getaway 26x2.00
Laufrad hinten:	Nabe Shimano Deore XT; Felge Araya RM-20
Reifen hinten:	Impac Getaway 26x2.00
SattelstÃ¼tze:	GT BMX
Sattel:	        dynaMax Blau
Sattelklemme:	./.
Kurbel:	        Sakae SX
Pedale:	        GT Flat
Umwerfer:	        Suntour alpha â 5000
Schaltwerk:	        Suntour alpha â 5000
Bremse vorne:	Dia Compe 981
Bremse hinten:	Dia Compe AD 990 U-Brake
Extra:	                Alle ZÃ¼ge in Blau, GT BMX Lenkerpolster


----------



## Bastieeeh (25. April 2009)

Hallo Gemeinde,

mein Dank geht an Mountymaus für das Organisieren dieser Veranstaltung! 

Hier ist mein neues GT Zaskar:

Kategorie: a. HARDTAIL

*a. Komplettansicht (vorzugsweise die Antriebseite).*




*b. Antriebsstrang (Kurbel/ Pedal/ Kette/ Umwerfer/ Schaltwerk/ Kassette).*




*c. Cockpit (Lenker/Vorbau/ Shifter etc...).*




*d. Wunschfoto*




*Teileliste:*

Rahmen: GT Zaskar, Ball Burnished, 1995
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy SL, 1995, Shock Bone
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syncros
Steuersatz: Tange
STI: Shimano XTR ST-M910
Griffe: Ergogrip Noname
Laufrad vorne: Nabe Chris King classic; Felge Mavic X517 Ceramic
Reifen vorne: Ritchey Z-Max Evolution 2.1
Laufrad vorne: Nabe Chris King classic; Felge Mavic X517 Ceramic
Reifen vorne: Ritchey Z-Max Evolution 2.1
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR M910
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore
Sattel: Flite schwarz/gelb 
Sattelklemme: Noname
Tretlager: Syncros Titan 122mm
Kurbel: Syncros Revolution
Kettenblätter: Race Face
Pedale: Shimano PD-M540 schwarz
Umwerfer: Shimano FD-M900
Schaltwerk: Shimano RD-M910
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M950
Kette: Shimano XT CN-HG91
Bremse vorne: Shimano XTR BR-M900 (noch)
Bremse hinten: Shimano XTR BR-M900 (noch)

*ToDo:*

Zaskar Decals (kommen noch, wenn sich jemand erbarmt)
Bremsen FRO Magnesium müssen noch angebaut werden...
die Revo bekommt auch noch die passenden Decals

*Meine Spende:*
Syncros Vorbau schwarz mit neuer Alu-Kappe (Repro)

Sebastian


----------



## muttipullover (25. April 2009)

Die Bilder entsprechen zwar nicht ganz den Kriterien, aber dabei sein ist ja bekanntlich alles.










Rahmen: 98er Zaskar LE
Gabel: 01er SID XC
Vorbau, Lenker, Stütze, Steuersatz, Kurbel: RaceFace Deus XC
Schaltwerk, Umwerfer, Shifter: XT
Bremse/Hebel: Avid Single Digid SL
LRS: VR-Tune/Revo/X717 
       HR-HadleyGT/Revo-Comp/X717
Spanner: Hope, GT
Sattel: Flite XC
Flaschenhalter: GT

Gruß Steffen


----------



## DeepStar23 (25. April 2009)

Einen ham wa noch.. 

Kategorie Fully
RTS 3

Gesamtansicht




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschbild




GT RTS 3 
Rock Shox Quadra 21 R
Steuersatz Ritchey WCS
Vorbau & Lenker Kore 
Sattelstütze NC 17
Griffe Profile
Sattel Flite
Bremsen Avid Arch Rival, SD7
Schalthebel Grip Shift
Schaltwerk XT
Umwerfer XT
Kurbel XT
Pedale Shimano Click
Naben vorne Paul,hinten Hügi rot
Speichen DT Revolution/Ritchey, AluNippel
Felgen Mavic X517 citro
Reifen Tioga Psycho  
Kette & Kassette XT,HG 90


----------



## Ketterechts (26. April 2009)

Dann will ich auch mal : Kategorie : Hardtail

The purple Beast 

Totale





Antrieb





Lenkzone





Goodie





Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE - purple - Baujahr 10/93 
Gabel: Manitou M3
Steuersatz: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: GT
STI - XTR 950
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Laufräder: Nabe Bees - Felgen Bike-Tech
Reifen: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Kurbel: XTR 950
Pedale: Ritchey V4
Umwerfer: XTR 950
Schaltwerk: XTR 952
Bremsen: XTR V-Brakes 950
Flaschenhalter: Fuchs poliert
Schnellspanner: Tune - purple


----------



## moitrich (26. April 2009)

Ketterechts schrieb:


> Dann will ich auch mal : Kategorie : Hardtail
> 
> The purple Beast
> 
> ...




Das ist doch eine Manitou M*2*.


----------



## B-Ston3D (26. April 2009)

Kategorie: Hardtail
















Rahmen:  GT Zaskar LE 94
Gabel:  Judy SL
Naben, Kette, Kassette:  LX
Felgen:  Mavic X517 SUP (Alu)
Reifen:  Schwalbe Hardclimber
Schaltwerk/Hebel:  Sram X9
Kurbel:  Race Face Evolve DH
Kettenblatt: Truvativ
Innenlager:  SKF BXC 600
Bremsen:  HS33
Pedale:  Wellgo Tatzen
stütze:  Noname
Spanner:  Sachs, Control Tech
Sattel:  Terry
Steuersatz:  Ritchey WCS
Vorbau:  Roox
Lenker:  Azonic


----------



## neuroncrust (26. April 2009)

Kategorie: Hardtail

Ich fürchte ja, mein Lieblingsrad hat höchstens Außenseiterchancen, aber im Geiste des Olympischen Gedanken... 

Karakoram 1994. LX komplett inklusive Naben, Felgen Mavic.
Nicht original sind Sattel, Sattelstütze, Lenker. Zusätzlich nicht timecorrect sind Pedalkörbe, die Frontschelle des Vorbaus und die Bremsen. Hier habe ich die original LX Cantihebel mit neuen LX V-Brakes gekreuzt. Bremst echt giftig, an den veränderten Druckpunkt hat man sich nach den ersten 10 km gewöhnt. Dann habe ich die Felgen noch ein bisschen individualisiert, da steht "RRRÖÖÖAAARRR". Ich finde, das Rad sieht nach RRRÖÖÖAAARRR aus. Wer weiß, wo das herkommt, hat einen guten Musikgeschmack 

Der Rest ist original 1994, hat beim Vorbesitzer nur im Keller rumgestanden 

Mein Leiblingsrad ist es wegen der sprichwörtlichen Zuverlässigkeit. Ich fahre es praktisch jeden Tag, hab NIE Ärger und es läuft und läuft und läuft... Mit Teilen von vor 15 Jahren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## neuroncrust (26. April 2009)

Kategorie: 28er

Mein Edge. Den Rahmen habe ich hier im Forum von Bastieeeh gekauft, es ist ein 96er, der allerings 2007 zum ersten Mal aufgebaut wurde. Laufräder sind Campagnolo Zonda von 2007, die Gruppe ist Campagnolo Centaur von 2005. Die Decals waren ursprünglich gelb, glaube ich. Aber bei diesem Rad wollte ich alle Farbe bannen - bis auf den Akzent am Steuerrohr.


----------



## Ketterechts (26. April 2009)

Kategorie : Fully 

Totale





Antrieb





Lenkzone





Goodie





Rahmen: GT LTS Thermoplast - Baujahr 96 - Hinterbau Disc only ( selfmade ) - Stöckli Lagersatz
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba
Steuersatz: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Syncros
Schalthebel : XTR 950
Griffe: Ritchey TGV
Laufräder: Naben White Industries 3Loch Disc - Felgen Mavic
Reifen : Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Kurbel: XTR 950
Pedale: Ritchey V4
Umwerfer: XT 
Schaltwerk: XTR 950
Bremsen: Roch Shox Disc 
Bremshebel : Real
Flaschenhalter: Ringle H2O
Schnellspanner: Syncros


----------



## B-Ston3D (26. April 2009)

Kategorie: 28er
















Rahmen: GT Virage ca. 1998
Gabel: CroMo double butted
Laufräder: DT Onyx auf DT TK 7.1
Reifen: Ritchey Alpha Bite
Spanner: 5 Kant Sicherheit
Schaltwerk/Hebel/Kassette/Kette: XT
Kurbel/Pedale: LX
Bremsen: Avid SD SL
Stütze: Thomson elite
Sattel: Selle Freccia
Steuersatz: Mix aus Tange Seiki / Dia Compe
Vorbau: Tioga Alchemy
Lenker: ?, Butted Alloy 140gr.
Griffe: Moosgummie
Extras: Halterung für Licht, Flaschenöffner

Rad für Alles


----------



## moitrich (26. April 2009)

Als erstes nehme ich mit dem bike meiner Freundin  teil.

Kategorie: Hardtail

Komplettansicht:




Antriebsstrang:




Cockpit:




Wunschfoto:





*Besonderheiten:*

*- die allererste Magura RaceLine anno 1993*
*- Manitou M2 mit WINGS Stahlfeder-Kit*


Gruß,
Alex


----------



## baldur75 (27. April 2009)

Kategorie : Fully

97er STS

Komplett





Antrieb





Cockpit





Wunsch





Rahmen: GT STS - Baujahr 97
Gabel: Girvin Chubby
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Super Deluxe
Steuersatz: Tioga Alchemy
Vorbau: Syncros
Lenker: Shannon
Schalthebel : XT 
Griffe: Race Face
Laufräder: Spinergy
Reifen : Schwalbe Nobby Nic / Schwalbe Smart Sam
Sattelstütze: Titec
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Titanium
Kurbel: XT M-739
Umwerfer: XT 739
Schaltwerk: XT 739
Bremsen: V - Brake XT
Bremshebel: XT


----------



## Kruko (27. April 2009)

Kategorie Rennrad

GT ZR Lotto Pro (1999)

Komplett





Antrieb





Lenker





Wunschbild





Parts


----------



## Kruko (27. April 2009)

Kategorie Hardtail

GT Zaskar re-issue (2008)

Komplett





Antrieb





Lenker





Wunschbild





Parts


----------



## mountymaus (27. April 2009)

Ein Posting in der Kategorie *TITAN* 

GT Xizang Team 1999

Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch




Parts


----------



## Jochen_DC (27. April 2009)

Kategorie DDD

auf den letzten Drücker mit ehrlich gesagt miserablen fotos wennich hier den rest anschau...shame on me...





antrieb (sorry about tha pic)





lenker 





wahlbild





Gabel: Fox 40 rc2
Dämpfer: Fox DHX Air 240mm
Felge vorn:  Notubes 545
Nabe vorn: Chris King Steckachse 20 mm schwarz
Felge hinten: Spank Subrosa
Nabe hinten: Hope Pro2
Reifen vorn: Maxxis Highroller 2,5 Gummimischung 3C
Reifen hinten: Maxxis Highroller 2,5 Gummimischung 60a
Steuersatz: Chris King Nothread Set
Vorbau: Thomson 4x
Lenker: FSA 270
Griffe: Oury Lock-On
Sattelstütze: FSA 270
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite
Klemme: GT
Innenlager: Saint
Kurbeln: Saint
Kettenführung: e-thirteen
Pedale: Crank Brothers Mallet
Schalthebel: Saint
Schaltwerk: XTR Carbon
Bremse vorn: Avid Juicy Seven
Bremse hinen: Formula Oro Puro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (27. April 2009)

Dann die Kategorie *CLASSIC*

GT Zaskar LE 1993

Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch




Parts


----------



## hoeckle (29. April 2009)

Kategorie Hardtail


Komplett









Antrieb










Cockpit










Wunsch










Rahmen: Zaskar 
Gabel: Judy Race
Felgen: Ritchey Rock E395, Speichen gebunden und gelötet
Naben: Chris King
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Avid
Lenker: Bontrager
Bremsen: Precision
Sattelstütze: Ringle Moby
Sattelbolzen: Control Tech
Sattel: Flite Evo3
Innenlager: BB-UN 70
Kurbel: Blackspire
Blätter: TA
Reifen: Maxxis Minion
Griffe: Spank
Umwerfer: XTR 950
Schaltwerk: XTR 950 invers
Schalthebel: XT/R 750/950 leider bei der Montage festgestellt, das der XTR im Ar5ch ist... grmpfff...
Pedale: 747


----------



## hoeckle (29. April 2009)

Kategorie Classic

Komplett









Antrieb








Cockpit










Wunsch






Rahmen: Timberline 1985
Gabel: GT
Felgen: Araya RX-7
Naben: Phil Wood
Steuersatz: GT
Vorbau: SR Sakae
Lenker: 3ttt
Bremsen: DiaCompe 980
Bremshebel: DiaCompe
Sattelstütze: SR Sakae
Sattel: Brooks
Innenlager: Phil Wood
Kurbel: SR Sakae Signature
Blätter: SR Sakae
Reifen: Panaracer Timbuk II 
Griffe: GT
Umwerfer: Suntour AG
Schaltwerk: Suntour AG 
Schalthebel: Suntour
Pedale: GT


----------



## hoeckle (29. April 2009)

Kategorie BMX


Komplett







Antrieb








Cockpit







Wunsch








Rahmen: GT performer 1997


alles komplett WOS (wornoldshit). wurde wohl nach nicht allzuheftigen gebrauch in der garage vergessen. vor einem jahr von mir gerettet und von der rechten in die linke garagenhälfte getragen. leider hab ich mir vor kurzem ein projekt ans bein gebunden das alle ressourcen binden wird. blablabla...

das ist mein preis für dieses jahr!

natürlich gehe ich, aus nachvollziehbaren gründen, von einer transportkostenbeteiligung aus...


----------



## Kruko (29. April 2009)

Kategorie Titan

GT Xizang (1994)

Komplett





Antrieb





Lenker





Wunsch





Parts


----------



## Kruko (29. April 2009)

Kategorie Fully

GT XCR LE (2000)

Komplett





Antrieb





Lenker





Wunsch





Parts





Das war mein letzter Beitrag für dieses Jahr. Ich wünsche allen viel Erfolg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountymaus (30. April 2009)

Kategorie *28'er*

GT ZR 3000 (1999)

Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch





Parts


----------



## mountymaus (30. April 2009)

Kategorie *FULLY*

GT XCR Team 1999

Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch




Parts


----------



## hoeckle (30. April 2009)

Kategorie  SingleSpeed



Komplett







Antrieb







Cockpit







Wunsch












Rahmen: Xizang 1998
Gabel: Sid Race
Felgen: Maic X517 Ceramic, Titanspeichen
Naben: Hügi
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Scott
Lenker: Truvativ
Bremsen: MachineTech Zeroflex lol
Sattelstütze: Easton EA70
Sattelbolzen: GT
Sattel: Flite Evo2
Innenlager: BB-UN 70
Kurbel: Goldtec
Blätter: Goldtec TiNi beschichtet
Ritzel: Fouriers
Reifen: Schwalbe RR
Griffe: Spank


----------



## oliversen (30. April 2009)

Hi Zusammen,

erst mal vielen Dank an Montymaus fuer das organisiern dieses Wettbewerbs. In diesem Jahr moechte ich zwei meiner Bikes in Rennen schicken

*Zuerst mein Lightning fuer die Kategorie TITAN:*

Kompettansicht




Antrieb




Lenkzone




und das Ding nochmals in seiner ganzen Pracht




Eine grobe Teileuebersicht:
Rahmen: GT Lightning - Baujahr 97
Gabel: Magura Laurin 85mm
Steuersatz: Tune Bobo, gold
Vorbau: Syntace F99
Lenker: Carbon Noname
Twister: Sram X.O
Griffe: Ergon GR2 Carbon
Laufräder: Tune MTB Standart auf DTswiss XR4.1, goldene Naben und Nippel
Kassette: Shimano XTR 960
Reifen: Azonic Tracker 2.1
Sattelstütze: Ritchey Carbon Pro
Sattel: Selle Italia SLR TransAm
Kurbel: Shimano XT
Pedale: Wellgo WAM-M717 Ti
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk: Sram X.O
Bremsen: Avid Ti, Copper Version
Flaschenhalter: Elite Ciussi INOX
Schnellspanner: Tune AC16 + 17 gold


*Weiter geht's mit meinem Bravado fuer die Kategorie CLASSIC:
*
Totale




Antrieb




Lenkzone




Als Wunschbild nochmals eine Totale mit anderem Hintergrund




Auch hier eine grobe Teileliste:
Rahmen: GT Bravado - Baujahr 92,
Gabel: GT 3D
Steuersatz: GT original
Vorbau: GT Flipflop
Lenker: tech feather
Schalt Brems Kombi: Shimano XT 
Griffe: GT original 
Bar Ends: Onza
Laufräder: Shimano DX auf Araya RM-400 Pro
Reifen : Panaracer Timbuk II
Kassette: Shimano HG
Sattelstütze: GT original
Sattel: GT original
Kurbel: Shimano DX
Pedale: Shake
Umwerfer: Shimano XT 
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT
Bremsen: Shimano XT canti / DX U-Brake


Ich freue mich schon auf das Abstimmen.

oliversen


----------



## mountymaus (30. April 2009)

Kategorie *DDD*

GT STS DH 1997

Komplett




Cockpit




Antrieb




Wunsch





Parts


----------



## zaskar-le (30. April 2009)

...und hier noch mein Beitrag für die Kategorie Classic

*GT Zaskar, 1993*

Komplettansicht





Antrieb





Kommandozentrale





Wunschfoto - BB rules! 





Nach umfangreichem Umbau nun mit folgendem Setup:

Frame: GT Zaskar, 1993
Fork: GT Bologna 
Rims: Mavic 117 SUP CD
Hubs: Nuke Proof (front), Pulstar USA (rear)
Spokes: DT
Tires: Tioga Psycho K/S
Pedals: Shimano PD-M 525
Crank: Shimano XT, FC-M 730
Chain: Shimano
Rear Cogs: Shimano XT
Bottom Bracket: Shimano XT BB-UN 71
Front Der.: Shimano XT FD-M 735
Rear Der.: Shimano XT RD-M 735
Shifters: Grip Shift SRT 800 X-Ray
Grips: GT Grips
Handlebar: Answer Hyperlite
Stem: Syncros Cattlehead
Headset: Race Face Real Seal
Brakes: Grafton Speedcontrollers
Levers: Tech Lite Levers
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite
Seat Post: Syncros Hardcore
Skewers: Salsa
Colour: ball burnished
Size: 19" (GT-Maß)

Das war es von mir - mehr habe ich nicht 

Viel Spaß Euch allen!
Christian


----------



## aggressor2 (30. April 2009)

Jetz will ich aber auch. Kategorie Hardtail

GT Zaskar Team - 2007

Komplett (ein schönes Stillleben, wie ich finde )




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschphoto





Teile:
Rahmen: GT Zaskar Team 2007 Größe M
Farbe: Teamfarben + Dreck
Gabel: Kinesis Maxlight 425
Felgen: Mavic XC717 36-Loch
Naben: Shimano Deore XT M765 Centerlock
Speichen: Sapim, 2.0
Nippel: Messing
Reifen: Nokian Gazza All Mountain 2.3
Schnellspanner: Syncros Titan
Kurbel: Truvativ Firex
Innenlager: Truvativ GXP
Pedale: Shimano PD-M525
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore LX M560
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT M760 kurz
Kassette: Shimano Dura Ace Titanium 11-23
Kette: Sram PC971
Steuersatz: Cane Creek
Vorbau: X-tasy Stummel 50mm
Lenker: GT Stahlriser 600mm
Griffe: GT Schraubgriffe
Shifter: Shimano Deore LX ohne Anzeigen
Bremsenhebel: Avid Juicy 5
Bremszangen: Avid Juicy 5
Bremsscheibe vorn: Avid G2 185mm + Shimano Centerlockadapter
Bremsscheibe hinten: Shimano Deore 160mm Centerlock
Bremsbeläge: KoolStop
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT
Sattelklemme: GT


----------



## Davidbelize (30. April 2009)

HARDTAIL


Dieser Schatz ist der Auslöser meines GT Wahns


Er wird an 365 Tagen ,bei jedem Wetter,im Jahr bewegt.



Zaskar BJ 1991



Gabel: Marzocchi Z2 Atom Race ECC (was für eine  Gabel)
Lrs: GT Hadley (mit Titanfreilauf) und Syncros Lil Snapper Felgen
Lenker: Syncros
Vorbau: Syncros
Tretlager: Shimano
Kurbel: Syncros Revolution (erste Generation)
Kurbelschrauben: Syncros Crank o Matic
Kettenblätter: Syncros
Sattelstütze: Syncros (ich glaub ich find Syncros toll)
Sattel: Flite Titan
Steuersatz: Chris King
Bremshebel: Real (die schönsten der Welt)
Schaltung: X-Ray 800
Umwerfer: (leider)  XT
Schaltwerk: Suntour XC Comp
Bremse hinten: Scott Pedersen U-Brake
Bremse vorne: Avid Arch Supreme
Pedale : Easton Cully
Mäntel: Continental Vapor (super die Teile)
Gewicht: Ein Gentleman genießt und schweigt.
Für Berlin: Codierte Klemme und Spanner von Kryptonite


----------



## stefan9113 (1. Mai 2009)

Hi alle,

Abteilung Fully, 

kommt wohl kaum in die Wertung, muß es auch nicht, es fehlen noch ein paar Teile, die werden nach und nach gewechselt.




bis dann ...

Stefan


----------



## Ketterechts (2. Mai 2009)

Kategorie : *TITAN*

Totale





Antrieb





Lenkzone





Wunschbild






Rahmen: GT Xizang Baujahr 92
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Salsa
Lenker: Magura Wonderbar Titanium Rizer
Schalthebel : XT Daumis
Griffe: Ritchey TGV
Laufräder: Naben GT Hadley - Felgen Mavic
Reifen : Panaracer Smoke / Dart 
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite 
Kurbel: Cook Bros Racing
Pedale: Ritchey V4
Umwerfer: XT 
Schaltwerk: XTR 900
Bremsen: Vorne XT V-Brake , hinten XT U-Brake
Bremshebel : Avid
Flaschenhalter: Ringle H2O
Schnellspanner: Tune


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moitrich (2. Mai 2009)

Hallo,

mit meinem LTS-1 möchte ich in der Kategorie FULLY teilnehmen.


Komplettansich:




Antriebsstrang:




Cockpit:




Wunschfoto:




Teileliste:




Gruß,
Alex


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2009)

Abteilung Classic:
Avalanche 1990



















GT Avalanche 1990
Als "Haufen Schrott" aus Englang importiert,
Aufbau mit:
LRS : XT Naben, DT Swiss Speichen und Araya RM 17 Felgen, 
Reifen : Ritchey Z.E.D WCS
Kurbel : Ritchey Sugino, TA Kbl.
Pedale : Shimano PD-M 737
Schaltung : Komplett Shimano DX
Bremsen : Vorne DX SLR, Hinten XT U-Brake
Sattelstütze : Speedline
Klemme : GT
Sattel : Selle Italia Superturbo
Lenker : Controltech
Barends : Controltech


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2009)

Abteilung Hardtail:

Zaskar LE




















GT Zaskar LE 1995
Mit diesem Rad fing die Freundschaft zu GT Heini und Mountymaus an. Den Rahmen haben wir wieder aus England importiert. Das Ink Blu Elox ist sehr satt, ich kenne kein anderes welches so dunkel, fast schon lila, ist.

Aufbau mit:

Gabel : Rond Magura Quake Air 60 mm, Firm-Tech
LRS : XT 760 mit DT Comp und Mavic XM 317
Reifen : Maxxis Larssen TT
Kurbel : XT 737
Pedale : PD-M 520
Schaltung : Sram 9.0 SL mit Twistern
Werfer : Shimano XT
Bremsen : Magura HS 33 Quicksilver
Sattelstütze : Ritchey 
Klemme: GT
Sattel : Selle Italia SLR
Lenker : Race Face Air Alloy
Vorbau : Easton EC 70
Barends : Onza


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2009)

Abteilung Fully:

i-Drive pro




















GT i-Drive pro  2003

Aufbau mit:

Gabel: Rock Shox Reba SL 100 mm
Dämpfer: Fox RL
LRS: Magura Comp mit DT Comp und DT 4.2D
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo Team
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 959
Schaltung: Hinten Sram X.0 mit Triggern (X.9), Vorne Shimano XT
Bremsen: Magura Louise FR 210/160 mm
Sattelstütze: Smica
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Gel
Lenker: Truvativ XC Rizer
Vorbau: Race Face Evolve


----------



## Manni1599 (2. Mai 2009)

Abteilung 28'

ZR 1.0




















GT ZR 1.0  

Aufbau mit:
Gabel: GT Vollcarbon
LRS: Ambrosio Moena System
Reifen: Schwalbe Stelvio Front/Rear
Kurbel: Race Face Cadence Compact
Pedale: Shimano PD-M 520
Schaltung: Campagnolo Daytona (Schaltwerk u. Werfer) Veloce Ergopower
Bremsen: Campagnolo Veloce
Sattelstütze: Trigon Carbon
Sattel: Fizik Arione TI
Lenker/Vorbau: Ritchey Pro


----------



## Stemmel (2. Mai 2009)

Abteilung Hardtail
Avalanche 1.0




















*GT Avalanche 1.0  (2006)*
Das einzige british sky blue, das ich kenne. 

Aufbau mit:
Gabel: Rock Shox Reba Race 85 mm
LRS: Ringle Dirty Flea mit Saphim-Speichen und Ringle DS 2XC-Felgen
Reifen: Schwalbe Nobby Nic 2.25 Special Edition (danke Sascha! )
Kurbel: Truvativ Stylo Team 
Pedale: Shimano PD-M520
Schaltung: Sram X.0 mit Twistern, vorne Shimano XT 
Bremsen: Magura Louise 180/160
Sattelstütze: Race Face Evolve XC
Sattel: Terry RS 
Lenker/Vorbau: Race Face Deus XC


----------



## GT-Sassy (2. Mai 2009)

Mein letzter Beitrag dieses Jahr, Kategorie Rennrad (28")



Antrieb



Cockpit



Schattenspiele




Modell:	Force
Rahmennummer:	R: S8BY01138; L: 018
Farbe:	Schwarz Glitter

Gabel:	GT
Steuersatz:	GT 1 Schraub
Vorbau:	ABT Schaft
Lenker:	THE 3T, 44cm
Bremsgriffe:	Shimano RSX STI 2x7
Schalthebel:	-
Griffe:	Lenkerband Xtreme  Schwarz/Gelb
Laufrad vorne:	Shimano HB-RM 40; Araya 700C
Reifen vorne:	Schwalbe Stelvio 700x23c
Laufrad hinten:	Shimano FH-RM 40
Reifen hinten:	Schwalbe Stelvio 700x23c
Sattelstütze:	Alu Schwarz eloxiert
Sattel:	Serval
Sattelklemme:	./.
Kurbel:	Shiman RSX 2Fach
Pedale:	Shimano SPD Rot
Umwerfer:	Shimano RS 100
Schaltwerk:	Shimano RSX
Bremse vorne:	Shimano Ultegra
Bremse hinten:	Shimano Exage Motion
Extra:	Flaschenhalter Ringle H2O grün, Klingel, Tacho Sigma 506


----------



## DeepStar23 (2. Mai 2009)

Hier mein letzter Beitrag,leider sind einige Teile (Vorbau) net rechtzeitig eingetroffen. Rad ist fahrfertig,aber optisch noch net fertig!

GT EDGE




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschfoto




GT Edge BB
Gabel GT Alu
Steuersatz Cane Creek
Vorbau & Lenker Scorpo (Thomson coming soon) & Deda
Sattelstütze Kore
Lenkerband Fizik
Sattel SLR Trans Am
Bremsen Centaur Skeleton
Schalt-Bremshebel Campa Rekord 9fach
Schaltwerk Rekord
Umwerfer Chorus
Kurbel Centaur Ultra Torque
Pedale Look
Naben vorne Novatec,hinten Campa Rekord
Felgen Mavic Open Pro
Reifen Conti GP 4000S
Kette & Kassette Rekord 9fach


----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. Mai 2009)

*Kategorie 28'*

*GT ZR 2000(2000)* 

*Komplett*





*Antrieb*





*Lenker*





*Wunschbild*





*Teileliste:*

Felge vorn: Mavic CXP 23
Nabe vorn: Shimano Ultegra
Schnellspanner vorn: Shimano Ultegra
Felge hinten: Mavic CXP 23
Nabe hinten: Shimano Ultegra
Schnellspanner hinten: Shimano Ultegra
Reifen vorne: Continental Ultra Sport
Reifen hinten: Continental Ultra Sport
Vorbau: GT
Lenker: ITM Racing Super 330
Griffe: GT
Sattelstütze: Race Face Revolution 
Sattel: SDG Ti Fly
Sattelklemme: Integriert
Innenlager: Shimano Ultegra
Kurbel: Shimano Ultegra
Kettenblätter: Shimano Ultegra
Pedale: Shimano SPD
Schalt- Bremshebel: Shimano Ultegra
Umwerfer: Shimano Ultegra
Schaltwerk: Shimano Ultegra
Bremse vorn: Shimano Ultegra
Bremse hinten: Shimano Ultegra


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Hinterland (3. Mai 2009)

*Kategorie Classic
*

*GT Tequsta(1991)* 

*Komplett*





*Antrieb*





*Lenker*





*Wunschbild*





*Teileliste:*

Felge vorn: Araya CV-7
Nabe vorn: Suntour
Schnellspanner vorn: Suntour
Felge hinten: Araya CV-7
Nabe hinten: Suntour XC Pro
Schnellspanner hinten: Suntour XC Pro
Reifen vorne: Ritchey Z Max Evolution 2.1
Reifen hinten: Ritchey Z Max Evolution 2.1
Vorbau: GT
Lenker: GT
Griffe: Ritchey WCS
Sattelstütze: Syncros
Sattel: Sell Italia Max Flite
Sattelklemme: GT
Innenlager: Suntour XCE
Kurbel: Suntour XCE
Kettenblätter: Suntour XCE
Pedale: Shimano SPD
Schalthebel: Suntour X Press
Umwerfer: Suntour XCE
Schaltwerk: Suntour X-1
Bremshebel: Dia Comp X-1
Bremse vorn: Dia Comp XCE 
Bremse hinten: Dia Comp XCE U-Break
Flaschenhalter: Procraft


----------



## timorino (3. Mai 2009)

Kategorie Hardtail

GT Zaskar LE ´94

Komplett




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunschfoto




Parts:

Rahmen: GT Zaskar LE 18" Ball Burnished
Gabel: Manitou R7 elite
Steuersatz: Chris King
Vorbau: Thomson elite
Lenker: Race Face Evolve XC
Schalthebel: XT
Bremshebel: Extralite Ultra Levers
Griffe: Odi
Bremsen: Extralite Ultra Brakes
Kurbel: Race Face Evolve XC
Pedale: NC17 MG1
Sattelstütze: Thomson elite
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite TT
Sattelklemme: Extralite
Umwerfer: XT
Schaltwerk: XT
Züge: Nokon
Laufräder: DT Swiss 240s System
Schnellspanner: Tune AC 16/17
Reifen: Noby Nick


----------



## SpeedyR (3. Mai 2009)

Kategorie : *DDD*
*GT LOBO STS '1998*

*Komplettansicht*




*Antriebstrang*




*Steuerzentrale*



*
Wunschbild*




*Teileliste:*

*Rahmen:* GT Lobo STS  '98er,neue Lager,neue Achsen (Ti eigenbau)
*Dämpfer:* Rock Shox Pullshock (trunnion poliert)
*Gabel:* Manitou Dorado ,IFP+EvilGenius Seals upgrade,custom Decals
*Vorbau:* Manitou Dorado (poliert)
*Lenker:* Easton EA70
*Steuersatz:* Hope 
*Laufräder:* Hope Pro II /Mavic EN321
*Reifen:* Michelin C16 2,5
*Bremsen:* Shimano XT 4 kolben (poliert),Goodridge Stahlflex
*Bremsmomentabstützung:* eigenbau (poliert,Titanachse)
*Kurbeln: *XTR FCM 952 (poliert) mit AC Schrauben
*Schaltwerk:* XT short  (poliert)
*Shifter:* XT (poliert)
*Pedale:* Shimano (poliert)
*Kettenführung:* Carbon eigenbau 
*Basguard:* Carbon eigenbau
*Kassette:* SRAM 6 Ritzel,Carbon Schutzring (eigenbau)
*Sattelstütze:* GT 6061 (Klemmung poliert)
*Sattel:* Flite titanium

Grüsse Rafa


----------



## BonelessChicken (3. Mai 2009)

*a. HARDTAIL*
*GT Psyclone 1995*
*
Komplettansicht*



*
Antriebstrang*




*Cockpit*



*
Wunschfoto*




Rahmen: GT Psyclone 1995 (Grösse: 18")
Gabel: Rock Shox Mag 21 SL Ti
Steuersatz: Chris King NoThreadset 1 1/8"
Vorbau: Syncros Cattlehead 1 1/8"
Lenker: Syncros Pro Series
Barends: Onza
Griffe: Ritchey TrueGrip WCS
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR 900 mit Magura Schellen
Bremshebel: Avid SD Ultimate
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 900
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 900
Innenlager: Syncros Titan 73 mm, Achslänge 113 mm
Kurbel: Cook E-Cranks
Pedale: Shogun Comp Lite Carbon
Kette: Shimano XTR 900
Kassette: Shimano XTR 900
Bremsen: Avid TriAlign mit SRP Titanschrauben-Kit
Cable-Hanger: Ringle Mojos
Sattelstütze: Syncros Hardcore 27,0 mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Alpes Titan
Sattelschnellspanner: GT Alu
Naben: GT Hadley
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR 900
Felgen: Mavic 217 SUP
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC II 2.1


----------



## BonelessChicken (3. Mai 2009)

*b. FULLY*
*GT LTS-1 1996*

*Komplettansicht*




*Antriebstrang*




*Cockpit*




*Wunschfoto*




Rahmen: GT LTS-1 1996 (Ball Burnished mit Titanwippe, Grösse: 18")
Dämpfer: Rock Shox Coupe Deluxe
Gabel: Rock Shox Judy DH mit Eibach Stahlfedern und Shockbone Carbon Bremsbrücke
Steuersatz: Chris King 1 1/8"
Vorbau: Answer A-Tac 1 1/8"
Lenker: Bontrager Titec 140 PG Titanium
Griffe: Ritchey Truegrip WCS
Schalthebel: Shimano XTR 950
Schaltzüge: Nokon
Bremshebel: Shimano XTR 950
Bremszüge: Nokon
Umwerfer: Shimano XTR 950
Schaltwerk: Shimano XTR 950
Innenlager: Shimano XTR BB-UN 91 73 mm, Achslänge 113 mm
Kurbel: Race Face Turbine LP mit SRP Kettenblattschrauben
Pedale: Odyssey Shark Bite
Kette: Shimano XTR 7401
Kassette: Shimano XTR CS-M900
Bremse vorne: Shimano XTR V-Brake
Booster vorne: Gorilla
Bremse hinten: Shimano XTR V-Brake
Booster hinten: Footwork
Sattelstütze: American Classic 27,0 mm
Sattel: Selle Italia Flite Titanium Kevlar
Sattelschnellspanner: Tune Würger
Naben: Shimano XTR 950
Schnellspanner: Shimano XTR 950
Felgen: Mavic 217
Reifen: IRC Mythos XC 2.1 Kevlar


----------



## BonelessChicken (3. Mai 2009)

*f. Classic GTs*
*GT Avalanche 1991*

*Komplettansicht*




*Antriebstrang*




*Cockpit*




*Wunschfoto*




Rahmen: GT Avalanche 1991 (Paintjob: Daktari White, Grösse: 18")
Gabel: GT Triple Trac Plus
Steuersatz: Tioga Avenger 1 1/8"
Vorbau: GT 1 1/8"
Lenker: GT Alu
Griffe: Grab On
Barends: Onza
Schalthebel: Shimano Deore XT
Bremshebel: Shimano Deore XT
Umwerfer: Shimano Deore XT
Schaltwerk: Shimano Deore XT
Innenlager: Shimano Deore XT 73 mm, Achslänge 122 mm
Kurbel: Shimano Deore XT
Pedale: Shimano Deore XT
Kette: Shimano Deore XT
Kassette: Shimano Deore XT
Bremse vorne: Shimano Deore XT
Bremse hinten: Shimano Deore XT U-Brake
Sattelstütze: GT
Sattel: GT
Sattelschnellspanner: GT Alu
Naben: Shimano Deore XT
Schnellspanner: Shimano Deore XT
Felgen: Sun
Reifen: Ritchey


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## badbushido (3. Mai 2009)

Kategorie Classic

*GT Avalanche 1988*

Tange Prestige Rahmen mit GT Vorbau
Serial T8021
Power Series Kurbel mit weissem spider
SunTour XC9000 custom painted weiss
Bremsen Dia Compe AD990, Hebel 290
Naben, Pedalen SunTour XCD6000


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2009)

Kategorie SSP - Zaskar LE 1996:

Seite




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Teileliste


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2009)

Kategorie Rennrad - ZR 2000 1999

Seite




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Teileliste




Das Rad war letztes Jahr schon dabei. Es wurden seither Lenkerband, Pedale und Sattel getauscht.


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2009)

Kategorie Fully - i2k 2000

Seite




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Teileliste




Mein seltenstens Schätzchen: Auf weltweit 50 Stück Limitierte Sonderedition, kam nagelneu aus den USA zu mir.


----------



## Hoerni (3. Mai 2009)

Guten Abend die Herren,

zur Kategorie Single Speed möchte ich mein *1999er GT Psyclone * anmelden - mit dem * "Magic Gear" 2:1 *!

*Die Seitenansicht:*





*Der Antrieb:*





*Das Cockpit:*





*Mein Ahead Deckel - take it easy Baby*





Das Bike - bzw. den *Rahmen* habe ich letztes Jahr für einen kleinen Taler in USA erworben. Der Lack war hinüber und das Bike wurde gefahren - so wie es sein soll! 

Den * Lack*  habe ich in Teilen aufgefrischt und in Teilen neu aufgetragen, insofern ist er nicht perfekt, hat hie und da etwas Patina aber im großen und ganzen glänzt er as Bootkamp in Düstern! 

Aufgebaut ist das Bike als Single Speed mit einer 2001er Marzocchi Bomber * Z2, der Atom Race * Variante, welche ich durch den Austausch gegen ein 199er Z1 Innenlaben auf gute 100 mm Federweg gebracht habe. Beste Stahlfederperformance natürlich, Anderes kommt mir nicht an das Bike!

Die * Kurbeleinheit * sowie alle Schnellspanner stammen von der längst das Zeitliche gesegneten deutschen Schmiede "Speed Tec", die vor einigen Jahren Tune Konkurrenz machte. Auch die schönen Crankomatics stammen von Speed Tec.

Die * Übersetzung * ist 2:1, 32:16 und der absolutze Hammer - ohne Kettenspanner oder sonstige Feilaktionen passt der Antrieb zu 100% - und zwar nur mit einer eingafahrenen Kette - ich bin noch immer völlig stoked!

* Bremsanlage: * Hier wollte ich Stressfreiheit, nachdem ich eine Avid Ultimate montiert hatte und von der Modulation und der Leistung sowie dem Quietschen genug hatte. Insofern kamen meine geliebten Altek Hebel an die Magura Anlage, welche mit Titan- und Aluschrauben sowie Carbonboostern ein einigermaßen erträgliches Gewicht aufweist.

Letztlich sind die * Laufräder * gute Hügi Compacts mit Mavic 217 Ceramic Felgen, DT 2,0-1,8 Speichen, robusten Messignippeln und ewig guten Ritchey Z-Max Reifen in einer etwas fetteren Form. Steif, einigermaßen leicht, traktionsstark und optisch passend.

* Steuersatz * - King, what else!

* Vorbau und Sattelstütze: * Control Tech, beide in einem top Zustand. Besonders stolz bin ich auf die Stütze, es handelt sich um die wirklich seltene und gleichzeitig superleichte Easton Variante, vor einer Ewigkeit kostete das gute Stück die Hälfte meiner Monatsmiete als Student ;-)

Summa Summarum: ein wirklich geiles Bike, * fährt sich wie ein Traum, schnell und spurtstark, gut bergauf * und durch die etwas flacheren Winkel auch * gut bergab* !

* Farblich * bin ich seit eh und jeh konservativ - so kam das schwarz des Rahmens mir seeeehr gelegen, alles andere war klar. Klare Linie, top Komponenten, alles ist stimmig, ich habe bis auf die Sattelklemme kein Teil, dass ich austauschen wollte!

Weitere Bilder sind in meiner Galerie...

* Grüße an Kimg Moe - es steckt noch die Karte von Rock im Park in den Speichen!* 



Cheers, das ist mein Beitrag


Hörni


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2009)

Kategorie Hardtail - Psyclone 1999

Seite




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Teileliste




Der jüngste Spross in der Familie und momentan auch das Lieblingsgefährt!


----------



## versus (3. Mai 2009)

Kategorie Titan - Xizang LE 1994

Seite




Antrieb




Cockpit




Wunsch




Teileliste




Nach langer, langer Suche sind nun alle roten Teile farblich genau aufeinander abgestimmt und das Rad ist fertig!


----------



## MUD´doc (3. Mai 2009)

Nach ständigen passiven Lesens (hab ja nur ein BMX und da kann ich kaum in den 
Threads mitreden), möchte ich auch mal Aktiv werden und zum Wettbewerb 2009 
mein GT Performer BMX in die Runde werfen.

*Kategorie BMX*

a. Komplettansicht




b. Antriebsstrang 


 

c. Cockpit


 

d. Wunschfoto


 

Kann keine professionelle Teileliste vorlegen, aber dafür die Geschichte dieses Bikes erzählen...

_Baujahr:_
Keine Kenntniss, da zu viele Vorbesitzer. Durch Gespräche, Suche und Vergleiche im Internet 
(z.B. www.bmxmuseum.com) kann man dieses BMX ca. den Jahren 1988-1990 zuordnen.

_Besonderheit:_
Bremskabelverlauf für die Vorderradbremse verläuft durch den Vorbau. 
Die Hinterradbremse wird für solche Tricks abmontiert oder mit Rotor kombiniert (fehlt).
Hier ist die Kabellänge für Hinten auf eine komplette Drehung reduziert bzw. lang gelassen.

_Geschichte:_
Dieses BMX-Rad wurde vor Ewigkeiten von Einem in unserem Ort gekauft und ging dort 
durch etliche Hände mit diversen Um- und Anbauten und verschiedenen Lackierungen, 
bis es schließlich vor ungefähr 7 Jahren mir in die Hände fiel (zerkratzter rostroter 
Lackierung, zermackter goldener Lenker, verschliessene Plastikpedale, mehrere Dellen
in den Felgen).
Am Bike wurden alle defekten Teile ausgetauscht und komplett in Mattschwarz lackiert.
Da nach 2 Jahren das Interesse schwand, kamm das Bike vorerst auf den Dachboden bis 
zum Winter 2006. Durch ein Bericht über eine Custombike-Firma, die ihre Motorräder 
nach Themen bauen, kam die Idee zu einem eigenen Themen-Bike (ohne Motor). Fand im 
Internet den Bike-Shop www.pirate.de mit deren Produkten und somit war das Thema 
"Piraten" geboren.

_Renovierung:_
Alle Metallteile wurde abgeschliffen und mit Hammerite-Farbe gestrichen. 
Gestrichen, weil die Piratenschiffe (wenn überhaupt) gestrichen wurden. 
Sprühlack gab es damals einfach nicht.
Farbkombination: Schwarz für Anbauteile und Dunkelgrün für Rahmen (Grün als 
Assoziation für Algen). Außerdem ist das Rostschutzlack, welcher den Stahlrahmen
auch noch gut schützt.
#
Der GT-Schriftzug am Oberrohr ist selbst ausgedruckt und per Hand ausgeschnitten.
Der Text ist auf "GT BMX Bikes" verlängert. Die Folie soll den Lack bei Anlehnen
an Wandkanten oder Bäumen vor Katzern und Abrieb schützen. Ebenso die beiden großen 
Pirate-Aufkleber auf der Gabel (wie auch transparente Folien unterm Lenker und am Sitzrohr). 
#
Das Kettenblatt bekam ein Custommade-Zahnkranzschutz für die Hosenbeine in Totenkopf-Optik.
Geschnitte aus 4 mm schwarzer Kunststoffplatte und für die Augenhöhlen und Zähne mit Silberfolien 
hinterklebt.
#
Diverse Accessoires zum Thema Piraten: 
- Totenkopf-Ventilkappen - Chromfarbend, passend zu den Chromfelgen)
- Gummigriffe mit Totenköpfen
- Totenkopf-Emblem am Steuerrohr 
--(vorerst als Aufkleber, wird dieses Jahr gegen geprägten Alu ausgetauscht)
- Großer Totenkopfaufkleber unterm Trettlager als Steinschlagschutz

Ich wollte das Fahrrad schon abgeben - wurde mir dann aber von meiner Freundin verboten.
Das Bike wird nun von ihr bei als Schönwetter-Stadtbike genutzt (zwecks Einkäufe und 
Fahrten zum außerörtlichen Garten). The story continues...


----------



## tomasius (3. Mai 2009)

*Kategorie Singlespeed*

_Seite_






_
Antrieb_






_Cockpit_






_Wunsch_






_Teileliste_






Tom


----------



## mountymaus (4. Mai 2009)

*Für Postings geschlossen!!!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

